

AT&T Next allows yearly phone upgrades. - jaynos
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2421812,00.asp

======
jaynos
I can't figure out why anyone would want to go this route. Phone cost will be
on top of the normal plan price and AT&T gets your old phone when you upgrade
(so you can't sell it to make back some of the cost). I assume AT&T decided to
offer this plan because there are people dumb enough to pay for it. It
definitely was not looking out for the consumer.

